# OSHA Safety Training



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

How many of you guys have gone through OSHA safety training? When I worked as a construction manager at Lennar Homes I had to go through safety training and it was worth the time spent.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Never have had to here. I'm sure it would be of great benefit.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We had random OSHA inspections so it really wasn't an option for us...


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> How many of you guys have gone through OSHA safety training? When I worked as a construction manager at Lennar Homes I had to go through safety training and it was worth the time spent.


Never did. Had a lot of safety training otherwise as well as volunteer fire department safety training which included ladder and roof training. That was valuable.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, I'd say ladder safety is huge and so many people don't do that right. 

Well, I'm hopeful that this Workplace Safety forum can bread some good conversation and keep everyone safe. We had a guy die on the site a few years ago and that really changed my perspective on this stuff.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Basic things can really hurt you.2 years ago on a farm somewhere out here a hired hand was trying to clear a stopped-up bldg. sewer and I guess the line was quite a long run ,and when he had the plug all but screwed off the pressure forced the plug out and it hit him in the face and killed him.True story.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OSHA training not mandatory here.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a osha 30 and ssta and first aid. being union there is alot of opportunity to take classes for free. and they get you on more jobs


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

I have OSHA 10 & 30 training as well as CPR and EMT Basic. OSHA does require contractors to have all employees OSHA 10 trained and all foreman's and higher have to be OSHA 30 and CPR trained in Nevada. We also have regulations for being trained on forklifts, scissor lifts, boom lifts, and Powder activated tools. Oh yeah and fall protection training as well.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think OSHA even knows where SD is. When I was a pipefitter at Monsanto World HQ, OSHA training was on a monthly basis, and they spared no expense. We had bungee safety harness training from 3 stories up. CPR training, you name it, we learned it. It would be nice to see a presence here, but I think we're years away from that.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Have done certificate IV in OHS, and level 2 first aid!


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

Training not required here that I know of, every blue moon or so we'll get wind OSHA is in town and throw on some hard hats and check our cords. Its the framers i worry about, those are some brave SOBs, they don't even own ladders, they either build one from scraps or lean a 2x6 against the house and shimmy up it.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fine line between brave and stupid.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I had the ten hour class. It is required to test for your j man here in txs. And I had a confined space training class. But it expired


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I've taken the 10 hour trench safety more times than I care to admit. You kinda run out of continuing education class choices after a while. :jester: It still counts no matter how many times you take it.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

I took the class in school, was years ago. Imo very Beneficial. I wish everyone in this right to work state had to take it. I have come close to getting hurt several times do to others ignorance.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I have OSHA 30 as well. Mandatory around here. Hated sitting through that class zZz


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

OSHA calls me for a safety meeting. Yet to go. I know I'm going to have to one day


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Haven't had to do OSHA, but have had to do the 30 hour MSHA, seemed very similar to the courses I had to take in BC for ladder safety, fall protection, confined space, WHMIS etc.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2013)

OSHA 10 is mandatory around here. Just finished my 10hr class.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

just took classes in trenching and confined space safety. they both were good classes


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

need to get lead removal and asbestos removal certifications asap


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Osha 10 is required here in new hampshire to take your j man test


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

I teach OSHA 10&30 and have to say yes they can be boring so I try to make it as exciting as possible. Lots of videos and photos of guys getting zapped and falling out of lifts, photos of unsafe practices etc... Also a lot of hands on stuff like lifts and harnesses etc. on the job I always worry about the other guy being unsafe around me! Danger is everywhere from working around open electrical panels to being around wild bricklayers/roofers. Can't be too careful


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I have taken a 30hr osha training class online for the company I used to work for,still got my card,most boring few days I have ever spent.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

How many hours do you have to take to become an instructor ?


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

budders said:


> How many hours do you have to take to become an instructor ?


You have to take an OSHA 500 & 501 which are 40 hours each. And have a 30 hour card before that. I teach for the union hall and we decided to save money by not outsourcing classes but having our own instructors certified instead.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

what is a good web site to take the 10 hour course on ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd love to be an instructor.


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I'd love to be an instructor.


Why?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumberdave101 said:


> Why?


Large contractors would hire the poop outta me. An in house osha instructor? That'd help out their premiums....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Bayside500 said:


> what is a good web site to take the 10 hour course on ?


OSHA.gov should get you where you need to be or type in online OSHA training


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> what is a good web site to take the 10 hour course on ?


 if memory serves me right OSHA sight will have link


----------

